# Whence the Regulative Principle of Worship?



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 19, 2007)

See my blog entry here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 19, 2007)

A second blog entry on Horton Davies works on Puritanism is posted.


----------

